# If this doesnt move you...



## kdubya

You know how they say a picture is worth a thousand words?
Thank you to all who serve, and sacrifice.


----------



## Calmday

Yep that definitely got a tear from me this morning.


----------



## fishngrl1377

AWESOME picture!!!!!


----------



## Leemo

I can't stand to miss my kids for a day, the servicemen and women sacrifice way to much for me, I can't and could never thank them enough, God bless all of you who have and do serve...


----------



## patfatdaddy

My Son-in-law is overseas now. My daughter and grandbabies are living here for a year and I am enjoying them very much but I sure do miss my sil. He is a terrific husband and dad. I am very proud of him. He is an Army Major and an Apache helicoptor pilot. Please remember him and all of our service people in your prayers.

PFD


----------



## LIONESS-270

My wife and I have been there 3 times now with our 2 sons....Can't describe the Joy, relief and emotions.

They are always in our Prayers........Always...

Thanks for a moving post...


P F D...Please convey to to the Major our Thanks and appreciation for his service to our Nation....and God's Blessings to you and your Family.


----------



## Rig'd UP

Here's another one...


----------



## baylvr

Oh my Lord the suffering of the children... God Bless mightily our troops! God comfort those who have lost these brave men and women.

Those pics just tear my heart out!


----------



## BertS

Rig'd, that is the one.....it never fails to leave me with a tear in my eye, and a new found appreciation for all I have here, and the sacrifices that were made to ensure my freedom, and my children's.....


----------



## big O

Love never fails!


----------



## ol' salt

This is proof positive of why we will prevail in this conflict.

Their mothers strap bombs on their children and send _them_ out to die. Our mothers are willing to die for their children.

God bless all our service people.


----------

